

Show HN: iShareFlix - My first web app after the Udacity class - boca
http://ishareflix.appspot.com

======
boca
I attended the Udacity's Web Application Engineering class (CS253) and was
thinking of building a web app to put to use the knowledge that I acquired in
that class. I and some of my friends are netflix users and often asked each
other if there was a good movie that we saw recently. That made me build this
app. It is a simple app to share your favorite movies with others. It uses the
Netflix API. The recently announced API changes will impact my app starting
Sept 15, 2012. I came to know about those changes half way through building my
app and thought about dropping the idea but then proceeded to build it anyways
because I wanted to. I had originally planned to add Facebook integration but
don't plan to go through with it because of the netflix API changes. I would
love to hear feedback from the HN community. This is my first app so I may not
have done some basic things right and would love the community to point that
out so that I can improve going forward.

------
boca
Here is a demo user account that can be used to login: username: demouser
password: demopass

